# Pregnyl for HCG: Results, Side Effects and Dosage



## AllesT (Jul 26, 2018)

It?s common for bodybuilders and professionals to notice a lot of changes in the body and within the actual body system right after they finished the cycle for steroid use. And some of these changes are not associated with mass gains or any desired result. It?s important that every user, experienced or otherwise, should be mindful of these changes since it can easily affect the functionality of the body, and in general the whole health, in the long run.
This is why there?s a need for supplements like Pregnyl (HCG). Pregnyl is a brand for the injectable HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin). The substance is derived from the natural hormone in the human body. The substance has similar effects to the leutenizing hormone (LH) which is found in the pituitary glands. The hormone is crucial for the natural production of testosterone.
Pregnyl isn?t something easily known in the world of bodybuilding especially since it?s not considered as a performance-enhancer. This is what you?ll use after your cycle. To balance and even out the effects of constant performance enhancer usage, you?ll need this to bring back the right level of testosterone production. This is also something that helps the testicles descend. Some bodybuilders have noticed the upward movement of the organ while on the cycle. It brings this back down to the right level.

*Side Effects*
Proper use of the substance is crucial. The right schedule for injections can also be imperative. The most recommended time for the injection is right after the cycle has ended. Post cycle therapies are needed. The use of Pregnyl needs to be stopped 10 days before the therapy.
If it?s something utilized for longer than what is necessary, it might overtake the natural processes. This means that instead of encouraging the body to produce hormones, the body relies on the substance too much.
It?s something necessary to smooth out the transition to the post cycle therapy. Others have seen and experienced good effects especially when Pregnyl is combined with other substances for optimum effect.
Regulated usage is recommended as this can easily increase the level of estrogen and can be the cause of gynecomastia development. Countering the effects of Pregnyl may be easier when you?re using anti-aromatizing substances or estrogen receptor blockers.

*Dosage and standard use*
Since it?s an injectable supplement, proper storage is easier. Self-implementation can also be possible as long as one knows where to inject and how much to use.
The standard dosage available in the market is 1500 IU or 500 IU. The professionals would recommend injecting it directly deep into the muscle for better and faster effects.
If this isn?t something preferred, subcutaneous injection method can be used. It?s only skin-deep. Scarring won?t be a concern. The downside is the slow absorption rate.


----------

